# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Të vjellat e shpeshta gjatë shtatzanisë

## ela11

kam shume frike se kam degjuar se po volle shume ne shtatzani ta heqin femijen...une kam shume  te vjella nuk po mbaj dot ushqimin jam ne javen e 10,,,nuk jam dobesuar,,,

----------


## Ksanthi

Po jo mi zemer nuk ke pse te frikesohesh .
Degjo e dashur sa me pak ankth ne shtatzani sepse ankthi nuk eshte gje e mire as per ty dhe as per femijen .Disa shtatzani kane te vjella disa jo .

----------


## HEN-RI

> kam shume frike se kam degjuar se po volle shume ne shtatzani ta heqin femijen...une kam shume  te vjella nuk po mbaj dot ushqimin jam ne javen e 10,,,nuk jam dobesuar,,,


* Mos u bej merak fare per te vjellat...keshtu ndodh gjithmone kur e ke vajze...vjellje te shpeshta ne javen e pare.Mundohu te marresh sa me shume vitamina jo me ane te ushqimit.*

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Nje pjese e madhe e shtatezanive kane te vjella. Ti psh sje dobesuar, ndersa une 3 muajt e pare humba 5 kg (rreth 11 lb). Keshilla e vetme qe mund te jap, dhe qe mua me ndihmoi eshte ginger, ose ne pije ose ushqime per perberje te tille. Une me ginger ale, deri sa me erdhi ne maje te hundes dhe tani nuk e shikoj dot me sy. Por me ndihmoi jashte mase. Thjesht provoje, por cdo shtatezani eshte ndryshe.

Mos harro vitaminat prenatal.

----------


## PINK

> kam shume frike se kam degjuar se po volle shume ne shtatzani ta heqin femijen...une kam shume  te vjella nuk po mbaj dot ushqimin jam ne javen e 10,,,nuk jam dobesuar,,,


kush te ka thene kshu mi? sa te paditure qe jane njerezit. lol

sikur te thame me nje teme tjeter, qe ka kokrra qe  te lehtesojne te vjellat dhe te perzierat. Ti vazhdon akoma ketu. Shko te doktori dhe merri, se do thuash "ku paskam qene me pare". sa rri ketu e ben pyetje koti. 

edhe sikur mos marresh asgje, nuk te gjen gje. Thjesht do torturohesh ti, po femijen sta heq njeri. Se na habite.

----------


## ela11

> Nje pjese e madhe e shtatezanive kane te vjella. Ti psh sje dobesuar, ndersa une 3 muajt e pare humba 5 kg (rreth 11 lb). Keshilla e vetme qe mund te jap, dhe qe mua me ndihmoi eshte ginger, ose ne pije ose ushqime per perberje te tille. Une me ginger ale, deri sa me erdhi ne maje te hundes dhe tani nuk e shikoj dot me sy. Por me ndihmoi jashte mase. Thjesht provoje, por cdo shtatezani eshte ndryshe.
> 
> Mos harro vitaminat prenatal.


Faleminderit do vete te ble nga keto pije...po doktoresha deri tani nuk me ka dhene as nje ilac pervec acidit folik qe e pi cdo dite,,,vitaminat prenatal tani pihen qe ne muajt e pare

----------


## vasi

> kush te ka thene kshu mi? sa te paditure qe jane njerezit. lol
> 
> sikur te thame me nje teme tjeter, qe ka kokrra qe  te lehtesojne te vjellat dhe te perzierat. Ti vazhdon akoma ketu. Shko te doktori dhe merri, se do thuash "ku paskam qene me pare". sa rri ketu e ben pyetje koti. 
> 
> edhe sikur mos marresh asgje, nuk te gjen gje. Thjesht do torturohesh ti, po femijen sta heq njeri. Se na habite.


ti u merzite po lere me tjetren se eshte ne hall dhe ndihmojeni,,,ajo po thote qe doktori nuk po i jep ilace,,

----------


## vasi

ela mos ki frike te vjellat ne shtatzani jane normale,,perpiqu te hash pak ,,ha gjera te thata

----------


## Marya

po ti perpiqu te dallosh  cfare ushqimesh te japin te vjellura dhe evitoji ato.
nuk ke cfare ti besh jane hormonet ato qe shkaktojne ndjeshmerine e tepert ndaj eromave dhe te vjellurat, keto hormone bijne pas tre muajve te pare te  shtatzanise.
 Ndodhin aq ndryshime ne trupin e femres sa eshte normale te habitesh me barren e pare.
Kam qeshur nje dite me nje shoqe ajo e kishte te shoqin zezak dhe gjate barres nuk ja duronte dot eren dhe e nxorri nga shtepia :buzeqeshje:  i shkaktonte te vjellura
 ndersa une  c'do gje qe gatuaja vete nuk i haja dot me pas , ushqimi arrinte tek macet poshte dritares , aq u shtuan ato ate periudhe kohe, miau , miau gjithe diten ato.
Haja gjera te gateshme dhe cfare benn te tjeret derisa me kaloi , tani kam shtu nja 10 kile dhe zoti e di si do duroj deri ne fund me peshen qe po shtohet dita dites ..........;;

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

> Faleminderit do vete te ble nga keto pije...po doktoresha deri tani nuk me ka dhene as nje ilac pervec acidit folik qe e pi cdo dite,,,vitaminat prenatal tani pihen qe ne muajt e pare


Prenatal rekomandohen dhe para se te ngelesh shtatezane (dmth kur je duke provuar qe te ngelesh). Muajt e pare rekomandohet me shume akoma, por sdo te thote gje. Une psh ne javen e 8te i fillova. 

Disave te vjellat u kthehen prape ne muajt e fundit (psh mua me pushuan ne muajin e katert dhe fillova prap ne muajin e 8te, po nuk zgjaten shume). Pink e ka mire, nese te shqeteson merr ilace nga doktori. Mua me tha doktoresha, por ishte zgjedhja ime personale mos te pija ilace gjate shtatezanise.

Dhe nje gje tjeter, nese di anglisht, te them te vizitosh babycenter.com. Aty ke informacion te ndryshme per shtatezanine dhe bebet. Ve dhe daten kur e ke per te lindur dhe te tregon cdo jave cfare ndryshimi ka trupi dhe sa rritet bebi. Pastaj kur lind ve daten kur ka lindur, dhe prap jave per jave te tregon per bebin tend ne rritje. Shpresoj mos te ma hiqni kete link, eshte thjesht ndihme per nenat e reja.

----------


## ela11

Rrofsh Ela per ndihmen bleva nga ai lengu ginger ale  me gaz eshte po e pi dhe po me pelqen kam gromsira ,,po kam keto dy dite nuk po  vjell  ,,ndoshta lengjet e tjera me sillnin te vjellat,,ti kur pije me gas e kishe se nuk gjeta pa gas,te prishin keto me gas,pashe dhe per vitaminat pranatal po kishte shume ne farmaci nuk dija ke te merja,,,,te falenderoj nga zemra

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

thuaji doktoreshes ela te te rekomandoje vitamina mos mer cte thone cdo doktor ka recetat e tij

----------


## RiGerta

> * Mos u bej merak fare per te vjellat...keshtu ndodh gjithmone kur e ke vajze...vjellje te shpeshta ne javen e pare.Mundohu te marresh sa me shume vitamina jo me ane te ushqimit.*


Po ku din ti mer?  :ngerdheshje:  Nuk eshte e vertete.Une s'kam vjelle hic po vajze e kam pas.
Jo moj ela kush te ka shti ankthin dhe ty.Po mos degjo boten moj po kap lexo nje liber qe flet mbi 7zanine edhe kohen kalon edhe dicka meson, e vren qe jane vetem thashetheme nga njerez te paditur ato qe ke degjuar

----------


## Marya

ginekologia ime me rekomandoi oligobs maxiod , sepse zona ku jetoj eshte e varfer ne iod dhe me tha te haj sa me shume peshq sepse permban fosfor dhe ndihmon ne zhvillimin e trurit te femijes.
Ato vitamina here i mar e here si mar se perpiqem te haje sa me shume fruta, fruta, fruta dhe ushqim te variuar, nuk dua ta ngop femijen qe tani me prodhime farmaceutike dhe kjo puna e fosforit sikur te ishte aq e vertete i bie qe te gjithe bregdetaret te ishin gjeni :buzeqeshje: 

ps permbajtjen e nje kokre polivitaminash e gjen ne nje kokerr portokalle :shkelje syri:

----------


## lisa12

Ela sa te mushesh mujin e 3te do te ikin te vjellat,une si me cuni ashtu dhe me gocen skam pas te vjella kurr.tani ne kete shtatzani me duhet te marr hekur dhe magnesium une po i marr rregullisht
gjith te mirat

----------


## MI CORAZON

> kush te ka thene kshu mi? sa te paditure qe jane njerezit. lol
> 
> sikur te thame me nje teme tjeter, qe ka kokrra qe  te lehtesojne te vjellat dhe te perzierat. Ti vazhdon akoma ketu. Shko te doktori dhe merri, se do thuash "ku paskam qene me pare". sa rri ketu e ben pyetje koti. 
> 
> edhe sikur mos marresh asgje, nuk te gjen gje. Thjesht do torturohesh ti, po femijen sta heq njeri. Se na habite.



lol    ....   po jo o pink se nuk po thote se do ja heqe njeri me dore femijen, por besoj se mendon qe nga te vjellat, nga sforcimi, i del femija,,,pa dashje. Une keshtu e kuptoj.

----------


## PINK

> lol    ....   po jo o pink se nuk po thote se do ja heqe njeri me dore femijen, por besoj se mendon qe nga te vjellat, nga sforcimi, i del femija,,,pa dashje. Une keshtu e kuptoj.


Aaaaaa, po kjo sna thote ashtu. Sna shpjegon, nga sforcimi i stomakut, fap mund te dali femija. LOL

As nga sforcimet nuk del. Mos te kete merak. Femija "del", kur sforcohesh fizikisht, ngre pesha te renda, vrap, lodhje me pak fjale, ose nga stresi, merzitja sometimes. Ose varet nga pozicioni i mitres e shume faktore, shkaktojne abortim padashje te femijes. Nga sforcimi i stomakut, te vjellave, skam degjuar ndonjehere. Vetem syte kallup te dalin, asgje me shume lol.Une i kam shume frike te vjellat, nje torture e vertete. Po thx god, teknologjia, ka dal me kokrra te vogla fare, qe jane mrekulli, t'i heqin si me shkop magjik perzierjet., dhe skane asnje efekt te femija.

----------


## izabella

> kam shume frike se kam degjuar se po volle shume ne shtatzani ta heqin femijen...une kam shume  te vjella nuk po mbaj dot ushqimin jam ne javen e 10,,,nuk jam dobesuar,,,


Nga te vjellurat nuk ta heq kush femijen mos u bej merak por te keshilloj sic te kane thene dhe te tjeret me lart te maresh ato ilacetqe jane kunder te vjellurave dhe mundohu te hash shpesh dhe nga pak dhe ushqime sa me te lehta per stomakun
Uroj ta kalosh sa me shpejt kete faze  :buzeqeshje: 




> * Mos u bej merak fare per te vjellat...keshtu ndodh gjithmone kur e ke vajze...vjellje te shpeshta ne javen e pare.Mundohu te marresh sa me shume vitamina jo me ane te ushqimit.*


E kush e tha qe kur e ke vajze ke te vjellura???
Dy vajza kam lindur dhe se di se cfare eshte e vjellura gjate shtatzanise.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

duro dhe dy jave te tjera se zakonisht ndalojn pas 12 javesh, dhe sigurohu qe te jesh hydrated

----------


## ela11

> kush te ka thene kshu mi? sa te paditure qe jane njerezit. lol
> 
> sikur te thame me nje teme tjeter, qe ka kokrra qe  te lehtesojne te vjellat dhe te perzierat. Ti vazhdon akoma ketu. Shko te doktori dhe merri, se do thuash "ku paskam qene me pare". sa rri ketu e ben pyetje koti. 
> 
> edhe sikur mos marresh asgje, nuk te gjen gje. Thjesht do torturohesh ti, po femijen sta heq njeri. Se na habite.


Dhe ilace po pi per te vjellen dhe nuk me pushon e vjella

----------

